# Ezybead adjustable knives



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

What do you blokes think of this? Judge the tool not what they are using it for. It screw on to a standard painters pole, and the angle is adjustable. You get it to the angle that you want and as you screw it to the pole it locks it into position. They are available in four sizes from 8" 10" 12" 14". The link below is their site (pretty ordinary if you ask me). And the youtube link is the knife in action. 

http://www.ezybead.com/Promo.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sexX2WzOk-c


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks good gaz, I use a tapepro box handle, It has a set screw you can lock the brake and those blades you sent me, Same thing kinda as in your clip above, Its great, If i didnt have it i would go for that one in the clip with the blades for sure.

Cant see them on there page though


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I personally don't like it because you can't use the blade for other purposes I use this which is cheaper and more handy,just take off the knife and do whatever you want with it :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> What do you blokes think of this? Judge the tool not what they are using it for. It screw on to a standard painters pole, and the angle is adjustable. You get it to the angle that you want and as you screw it to the pole it locks it into position. They are available in four sizes from 8" 10" 12" 14". The link below is their site (pretty ordinary if you ask me). And the youtube link is the knife in action.
> 
> http://www.ezybead.com/Promo.html
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sexX2WzOk-c


I would buy one, I use a homemade one thats permanently fixed to an extendable painters pole.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

gazman said:


> What do you blokes think of this? Judge the tool not what they are using it for. It screw on to a standard painters pole, and the angle is adjustable. You get it to the angle that you want and as you screw it to the pole it locks it into position. They are available in four sizes from 8" 10" 12" 14". The link below is their site (pretty ordinary if you ask me). And the youtube link is the knife in action.
> 
> http://www.ezybead.com/Promo.html
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sexX2WzOk-c


looks like my ice xpk blades ..:yes:


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

I actually crossed paths with those ezy bead knifes today! Think I may grab one in the morning to tie me over til I become an owner of an ice xpk!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

When you do do a review, I am keen to hear how they go.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

plugger said:


> I actually crossed paths with those ezy bead knifes today! Think I may grab one in the morning to tie me over til I become an owner of an ice xpk!


this locks on to any paint pole ...to you want 2 of them so you can have one on a short pole and long pole ?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> this locks on to any paint pole ...to you want 2 of them so you can have one on a short pole and long pole ?


what about the a tap out


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

Chuck in 2 of those thingos..

Ill hold off on the tap outs haha


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

1st layer of rubber is on


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

the making of the 12'' ice xpk


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> the making of the 12'' ice xpk


it a good blade...hope Jim dont get :furious: at me for cutting up his knifes lol


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

keke said:


> I personally don't like it because you can't use the blade for other purposes I use this which is cheaper and more handy,just take off the knife and do whatever you want with it :yes:


ya the knife should just snap off:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

you can use it on the pole and off the pole


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

icerock drywall said:


> this locks on to any paint pole ...to you want 2 of them so you can have one on a short pole and long pole ?


What's this call ice and where do I buy mate


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> What's this call ice and where do I buy mate


 He makes em, So you don't buy em anywhere...........Clever chap isn't he :yes:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry sween its the house of custom icerock tools


----------



## sheep (May 11, 2015)

Just curious, how many of you guys blade off behind the boxes? When I flush/stop/finish/whateveryouwanttocallit, we do. But I know a few guys who don't. They just scrape off the take off marks between coats. One works on his own, so it makes sense, the other just thinks its better/faster. They don't have a problem with pinholes. The guy on his own hand fills the recess when he tapes, then 10/12s with boxes. The other doesn't and runs 8/10' boxes


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Dam he's too good been looking for alternative handles and adaptors do u can have 1 handle for all tools found a post with similar and buyable so will just go that way just gotta remember the post lol I'm subscribed to like 100 threads and most are from years ago wish some of those blokes where still in here I could learn alot seems all the things I want to know are irelavent now and very popular back then


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I do, I like the tapepro box handles for this because they have a screw and you can lock the head on what ever angle you want, They also make blades for the handle and I have three size blades so its like Icerocks bent blade but I can set whatever angle and have 3 different blades for it, It really is awesome.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

sheep said:


> Just curious, how many of you guys blade off behind the boxes? When I flush/stop/finish/whateveryouwanttocallit, we do. But I know a few guys who don't. They just scrape off the take off marks between coats. One works on his own, so it makes sense, the other just thinks its better/faster. They don't have a problem with pinholes. The guy on his own hand fills the recess when he tapes, then 10/12s with boxes. The other doesn't and runs 8/10' boxes


I hear you mate some people double box like run the box one way then straight away other i tape then 8 with base then 12 with top sexy joins


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I tape either by hand or banjo base 8 inch Scrape down any high points finish 12 run over with box flick settings as I go and skim over what ever needs it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

cazna said:


> I do, I like the tapepro box handles for this because they have a screw and you can lock the head on what ever angle you want, They also make blades for the handle and I have three size blades so its like Icerocks bent blade but I can set whatever angle and have 3 different blades for it, It really is awesome.


If you have a Twister handle (or head) you can rake it off to one side - good for high joins or ceilings off to one side.

http://wallboardtools.com.au/store/product-range/hand-tools/taping-knives/twister-taping-knives/TSP-T08


----------



## sheep (May 11, 2015)

embella plaster said:


> I hear you mate some people double box like run the box one way then straight away other i tape then 8 with base then 12 with top sexy joins


Yeah, 2 of the guys here double box, one runs a 10, the other 12's right over it. It doesnt make much sense to me, but it's not what I do every day, and they haven't had any issues because of it that I know of


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

A mate I know runs 8 base ap on 10inch ap on 12 inch 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sheep (May 11, 2015)

Aussiecontractor said:


> A mate I know runs 8 base ap on 10inch ap on 12 inch


That is how we do it, boss still insists on filling the recess when we tape though :/ Even after doing a few joins where we've been at the end of the mix and haven't had the mud to fill, so just bedded the tape (then 8), and they come up nicer.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

sheep said:


> Just curious, how many of you guys blade off behind the boxes? When I flush/stop/finish/whateveryouwanttocallit, we do. But I know a few guys who don't. They just scrape off the take off marks between coats. One works on his own, so it makes sense, the other just thinks its better/faster. They don't have a problem with pinholes. The guy on his own hand fills the recess when he tapes, then 10/12s with boxes. The other doesn't and runs 8/10' boxes


run tight


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

sheep said:


> That is how we do it, boss still insists on filling the recess when we tape though :/ Even after doing a few joins where we've been at the end of the mix and haven't had the mud to fill, so just bedded the tape (then 8), and they come up nicer.


I fill bevel as I wipe run dm 7 box one shot, let dry run 12 finish

waste of time dubba box,n lest the mud be junk...


----------

